# What not to do on the 2WW



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi All.

I thought it might be useful to start a discussion on what not to do during 2WW. Each clinic seems to have different guidelines and there are other things that have come up during my three years here that I would not have known about had it not been for the lovely abroadie ladies (and lads of course!).

This is obviously meant as a guideline only and some of them maybe considered over the top but hopefully will help when people are in doubt. I will kick things off but would appreciate your participation too. It is a complete co-incidence that I thought about this today and that I will hopefully be on my own 2WW in the next couple of weeks! 

My list includes some things which we have only been told to avoid in the first five days (due to the cervix potentially still being open)

*Things to avoid:*

Hot water bottles
Sex
Hot Baths 
Certain foods (as if you were pregnant) so no Pate, soft uncooked cheese, processed meat, deli foods, swordfish, tuna, raw or uncooked meat, eggs etc
Stress (yes know that's a tough one)
Lifting anything even moderately heavy
Swimming
Long walks (in fact any form of excercise)
Drinking Alchohol
Smoking (hopefully goes without saying)
Very limited if not zero caffeine
Try not to come into direct contact with cleaning chemicals (especially oven cleaner) or things like paint
The Cat Litter Tray
Insect Repellents (I know its not the height of summer but just in case you are somewhere hot when reading this)
Essential oils used in massage
Saunas

Thats all I can think of at the moment, please do help by adding your own ones in.

Love and luck to everyone on a 2WW and don't panic if you have done any of these already! Its just belt, braces and being super douper careful, there are no hard and fast rules really and sadly no guarantees regardless.

Hugs
Pen
xxx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Good idea - you've got most of them there! 

I'd say avoid talking to anyone who might stress you out (annoying family members!). 
Avoid x-rays (that's an obvious one!)
I avoided walking the dog/s I got my DP to do it or I just threw a ball for a bit in the garden

... there must be others...


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

When I read the title I thought a 2ww ff was going nuts and was going to have a list like
don't strangle your co-workers
don't dump dh's dinner on his head
avoid evil pee sticks
etc etc
  

Otherwise You got most everything on your list but I would add:
no sunbathing or place a towel over abdomen
careful of any meds you are not absolutely sure of even OTC ones

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh that made me laugh Bonnie!  

Thanks for your additions - keep them coming abroadies   Also one more I would like to ad - 

Avoid Aspartame/Nutrasweet/sweetners where possible. They are pure evil in normal life but worse for everyone during pregnancy/2ww. 

Pen
xxx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi again.. not sure how I actually managed to be on her again tonight! Ah well if FF is my only break umm addiction.. I guess no harm done.

I saw in my inbox my newsletter from babyzone and happened to click on the "15 things to do before you conceive" just out of curiousity to see if they were going to tell women anything new... well actually number 15 mentioned sauna and hot tubs because of toxins?? Just thought I would mention it as it was on our 2ww no no list. The other 15 are a mix of the obvious and a few less obvious so maybe interesting to some of you.. although more likely a link for those just starting to TTC.

http://www.babyzone.com/preconception/getting_pregnant/photos_before-you-conceive

/links


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Great list Pen

I would like to add my clinic told me to specifically avoid trampolining!!!! as if !!
Also lifting over 5kg.

I have to say I like Bonnies list as well though as I had an awful rage through mine. I have also added housework mainly ironing,hoovering and cleaning the loo to mine much to dh disgust!! and dying my hair which is why I am begining to look like Cruella D Ville!!!!


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Great idea Pen, although I wouldn't say no exercise.  I think moderate exercise (e.g. walking) is good and possibly even beneficial, ie keeps you healthy, improves blood flow and reduces stress.  I climbed Spanish hills in my 2WW with DD, just carefully and slowly.  I think staying still for a fortnight is enough to drive anyone gaga !  
Just think about all those women conceiving naturally and what they all get up to.
Blooobs xxxx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

skirtgirl
add to my alternative list:

braining  secretaries of IVF DRs that forget to call with Beta results and then do not even give you the results when they do call!!!!


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Good idea Pen!  

Bonnie -  

I agree with Bluebell on the exercise point.  My only successful cycle was the only one I went back to work during the 2ww and walked home from there (2 miles), albeit slower than usual.  All the others I totally rested!!  However, it did take me 7 cycles to have the courage to actually not remain bed ridden during the 2ww!    Do what makes you feel better.

mini-me
xxx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

i didn't leave the house for 2 weeks and got a bfp. All the books etc say it doesn't really make a difference. I was so obsessed with the tx I knew I'd be useless to anyone at owkr during that time.


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

i forgot to point out that the one thing mentioned on that link I posted yesterday ( babyzone- things to do before conceiving)  that surprised me is that their can be a link between peridontal disease and pregnancy failure.. I guess that would be because of infection... Just thought to mention it now as I was thinking about a dentist appt  ( long long overdue!!)


----------



## MrsBunny (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi

Hey Bonnie, I liked your 'alternative' list too  

I think the best thing that anyone said to me about the 2ww was that you don't want to do anything that you might later regret. I know that this could mean virtually anything but I thought it was good advice.

IM just say that you should avoid 'strong physical efforts, risky situations and having intercourse'. I love the 'risky situations' one. Do they mean gambling? crossing the road? mountaineering? asking DH for tea and toast at 4am?    

I saw once someone on another board who went to the Edinburgh Festival during the 2ww, went to several shows including rock concerts and got a BFP! Maybe all that laughing was the thing that did her good - maybe we should start a list of things we SHOULD do on the 2ww!

Pen, it would be good if, when you have enough answers you could edit the first post you did to show everything that people have said and then it would be easier for others to have a look (but then they'd miss out on the funny bits I suppose).

love to all
Mrs Bunny xx


----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for all your contributions so far.

I agree with both Bloobs and Mrs B which are sort of contradictions but I did walk about quite a lot on one of my 2WW's and then stayed pretty much completely still on another. Got BFN's both times of course but I did feel bad having done too much walking and then again not enough the next time. Its so difficult to know but the advice, don't do anything you might regret later is a good piece of advice.

A lot of people say that they have had friends who have got pregnant after doing very active things and also those who smoked and drank before they knew they were pregnant but I think it goes without saying that everyone here is struggling to concieve for one reason or another and we really do need to be extra careful.  

Happy to edit the list at the top to try to capture all the main ones for quick reference once we have had a few more in.

Many thanks Bonnie, Mrs Bunny, Bluebell, Mini-me, Skirtgirl and Dominique for your input so far 

Pen
xx


----------



## Rumspringa (Aug 7, 2007)

Girls..... I have done or not done everyone of the things on the list - as has my other 2 IVF buddies ....we got obsessed BUT the truth is nothing you do can change the outcome -My friend after 5 years of IVF,gave up all fertility treatments, acupuncture, not drinking, chinese teas etc etc .....got back to her normal life and then of course immediately got pregnant and didn't even realise....she is the cliche that people love to tell you about but it seems it may be true...

However of course when I do my next treatment I will go back to my old obsessive ways.....that's the joy of hormonal madess.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi

I think it's the obsessing that doesn't help. So if you're the type who is going to drive yourself potty analysing every symptom and panicking about what you have or haven't done or eaten or whatever - AND if you don't have a strenuous or stressful job then it makes sense to carry on working.

If on the other hand you have an extremely stressful "omigod I'm gonna get fired any second now, better not go to the loo or someone will tell me off, BUY BUY SELL SELL, why hasn't this been done yet, the whole world is going to come to an end!!!" type job then you might be better staying home as long as you distract yourself with whatever it takes, books, dvd's, cooking if you enjoy it, whatever.

My acupuncturist said the reason why there's so much debate over whether to work or not is because the reasons for not working aren't clear.  It's not the "stress" per se but how you handle it.  If you get a huge adrenaline rush, that fight or flight reaction, then you need to avoid it as this draws blood into the extremities and away from the womb where it's needed to help with implantation....

xxx


----------



## Maria03 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi,
Avoiding strangling annoying co-workers on 2WW is a good one!
I'm recently back from tx in Barcelona and whilst IVI give a list of things not to do during 2ww (including not touching raw meat or not "manipulating unwashed vegetables"!) they omit to say on their notes not to dye your hair, unless it is a natural semi-permanent dye.  When I asked they were vehement that this is something to avoid.  I guess this is important for the whole of the first trimester for those lucky to get that far?

AM


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh dear, I've had pate and kidneys and tuna and carbonara (but with yolks from my own hens so I am sure they are safe as so fresh.)   I've also got a really stressy job (although I like it) and have managed to stay within a 39 hour week for once and go home on time, since Monday, so quite pleased with myself there. Can we have an angel smiley?

I won't be cleaning the cat litter tray but I will be cleaning the hens out. I use gloves though.

Oh, and essential oils - some are fine actually, but some are not, so unless you are trained, steer clear. What everyone really does need to stay away from is the plant rue. You can just touch it and it can give you problems,   it's what the medievals used as an abortive. Some garden centres stock it so stay away from the herb section.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

FAB thread - thanks Penelope Positive for finding this.
BUMP!!!
L
XXXX


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

I was supposed to go to the dentist last week and I phoned my clinic to check and the were adamant NO NO NO!

Not because of x-ray but the injection prior to filling. Not sure why though.

Oh and the were also insistent that light exercise was a GOOD thing as it increased circulation, blood flow and oxygen. They suggested walking more than normal but avoiding the high stress excercise of workouts in the gym.


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Just spotted this while procrastinating about housework! I've done over a dozen 2ww so I'm trying to think of all the stuff I've been tild over the years to add to your fab list girls..

How about...

Drink tons of water/ a litre of milk a day
Eat 6 Brazil nuts ( or is that pre-ET? never sure )
Watch loads of funny DVD's ( love this one )
Stay in bed for 3 whole days/24 hours/1 hr/ten minutes
Have a glass of red wine every now and again ( honest )
Don't lift anything heavy ( what counts as heavy? )
no hot water bottles/yes,hot water bottles
Treat yourself to loads of lovely things cos the stress is horrendous and you are worth it! 
Wear orange knickers 

Be normal..
huh?


er..that's all I can think of off the top of my head..

Good luck to anyone in need of this - I remember so so many times searching on FF for  advice during the hellish 2ww  -but it seems the advice hasn't changed that much in the 10 years  since I started - it's just got more confusing!

X


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi RSMUM  - Apparently dont lift anything over 5 kilos! xxx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

i was told nothing heavier than a full kettle of water.

For real craziness - do what i did and go looking for frogs to hold and make a fertility wish (hey they're fertility symbols!) it's what i did and it worked for me!

(poor little froggies)


----------



## Julies (Nov 24, 2009)

hi ladies,

So how can you avoid overheating when you live in a HOT country Am SO GLAD I found this link as I've no one to talk to out here in La Réunion (sister island to Mauritius - don't ask how we got here.!!!)....anyway needless to say I'm absolutely *clueless* about what to do and what not to do on my 2 WW as its my first round of stimms and my obgyn is very vague. All he said was take it easy.........!!? Not getting to hot seems to be a common theme and no sunbathing but am wondering how can I avoid this when its 35°c outside and the slightest little effort makes me drip with sweat. mmmmmmmm. Anyway its great to get some info from other more experienced ladies and love the idea of wearing orange knickers! LOL

Good luck 
Julie


----------

